
The Transhumanism Revolution: Oppression Disguised as Liberation - wellpast
https://quillette.com/2018/07/11/the-transhumanism-revolution-oppression-disguised-as-liberation/
======
dragonwriter
> removing reproduction from our bodily purview does not only liberate us from
> the body, it also subjects us to the tyranny of the mind.

The “tyranny of the mind”? Being completely subject to one's mind without
outside constraints (or, realistically, bring subject to one's mind with fewer
outside constraints than in the _status quo ante_ ) is not reasonably
described as tyranny. And there is no argument advanced for this description,
it's just tossed out as if tossing out the word tyranny is sufficient to
establish the claim.

> Liberation from reproduction is liberation from sex,

While obviously reproduction is a central (though arguably not the sole: it's
social role cannot be ignored) evolutionary function of the sex drive, the
human sex drive isn't restricted to a reproductive context on a way that even
the total elimination of a bodily role in reproduction would eliminate the
drive or function of the sex act, so the implication claimed her I'd not
justified.

> At which point, gender truly becomes fashion with no remaining foundations
> in the story of human origins.

Ascribed gender and gender identity are already separate things from sex
(well, ascribed gender is, there is actually a strong reason to believe that
gender identity is in part an element of the complex of sex-related inborn
biological traits that come in a wide variety of combinations but two dominant
clusters which have been labelled as typically male and typically female.)

~~~
wellpast
> the human sex drive isn't restricted to a reproductive context on a way that
> even the total elimination of a bodily role in reproduction would eliminate
> the drive or function of the sex act, so the implication claimed her I'd not
> justified.

This is counterfactual, of course, and very “tossed out” and suspect; it seems
reasonable that if we can cleave the body from the mind, then we could ablate
the sex drive from the mind. But all of this is moot; the liberation she
speaks of us there regardless. We don’t have to have sex to reproduce anymore;
that’s certainly liberation.

------
Somasis
It's awesome to see that even Hacker News isn't immune to transphobia and
falling into the lie that being transgender is ignoring biology. What a load
of trash.

I looked up the author, and discovered that Libby Emmons is a transphobe (or
more accurately a trans-exclusionary radical feminist), at least from reading
this one in which she tries to posit that trans women are just in it because
we're objectifying misogynistic parodies of women. Great.
[http://thefederalist.com/2015/06/03/how-the-hypersexual-
tran...](http://thefederalist.com/2015/06/03/how-the-hypersexual-trans-
movement-hurts-feminism/) (check out that weak attempt to reference Kant's
thing in itself near the end and how it completely misses the point that it is
non-physical- which is exactly what gender is insisted to be by many trans
people)

~~~
wellpast
It’s awesome to see that a mere post of an article is enough to conclude that
the whole of Hacker News is transphobic, let alone the poster. Mia culpa—I
will delete the post soon; I will also burn the article if I can by some means
find it in book form.

